# Cold start



## ozz1e (Apr 7, 2008)

Ihave a 54 reg nissan x-trail 2.2dci tha is terrible to start on mornings very lumpy and clunky took it to nissan to have an engine diagnostic done and it came back with no faults they also said they reset thepump and on a test drive said it was running fine can anyone give me any advise


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

glow plugs maybe? is it ok when its hot? Not sure if these cars rely on glow plugs, but it depends how cold it is a suppose? If its everytime then your looking at fuel drawing away from injectors some how. Need more info really?


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

Beside possible injector(s) failure, DCI cold start noise, especially during cold weather, can be very much improved by using 0W30 engine oil(Castrol Edge 0W30 for instance).
DCI rockershaft takes a long long time to get hot under 10/15°C.
Alternatively, an hyperlubricant engine oil additive(Liqui-Moly SPO) can reduce most worrying noises.
DCI engine does not like *W40 oil anyway. Last manual recommandation: preferably 5W30.

Obviously, with regards to many cold or hot DCI noises, japanese engine equipped a la DCI Renault team sauce was far to be a success.


----------

